# How much air? Does anyone have a good way to calculate?



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am looking at having an ankle tickler with about ten 1/8 hoses, a 1/2 inch high flow air blast with a 10 gallon reservoir tank on it, a 3/4" x18" cylinder for a barrel popup and 4 more 3/4 cylinders around 6" or less. How do I know how much air I need, or what compressor specs? I'm a first timer and I don't know how much air these use? I have chosen some simple stuff to start with I think, and I need a new compressor anyways. I want a compressor that pumps more air than I need so there is no chance of it getting behind. Just a ballpark if everything is used every 5 mins maybe? I realize the time of air blast and cycles of pneumatics will make a difference. Or is there a good way to average a calculation based on others experience per specific prop? Sorry so long, thanks


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Compressors are rated in CFM, cubic feet per minute. CFM is a measure of air volume over time. With compressors, this is important for normal use because it indicates how well the compressor can continuously push air for tools like paint guns.

There are various sites on the net where you can find compressor information. For prop use, you are normally measuring lift. A simple consideration...the higher the CFM and bigger the tank, the less recycling is needed. Noise and other things are also a factor. Here's a simple site to reference for general terminology...Tool Barn.

Hopefully someone can post one of the links to prop mechanics calculations.

Reference sites...
Fright Ideas 
Scary Guys
Pneumatic calculators
engineering toolbox


----------

